# Age of darkness (horus heresy)



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Right guys dont know if this has been up before so bear with me.
Age of darkness is a new heresy book due out next May, any you guys have any idea what its about?
My own opinion is that its gonna be a collection of short stories.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

FORTHELION said:


> Right guys dont know if this has been up before so bear with me.
> Age of darkness is a new heresy book due out next May, any you guys have any idea what its about?
> My own opinion is that its gonna be a collection of short stories.


Yes, it certainly is a collection of short-stories, detailing Horus` campagin (of genocide?) against the Imperium, with essentially the forces of the Imperium, and the loyalists of the Great Crusade rallying beneath the banner of the Emperor, and vice-versa to that of Horus, Post-Isstvan V.

As for what this anthology contains? I really don`t know specifics. I believe Nick Kyme will be writing something to do with a surviving Salamander and Ultramarine... doing something covert....


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Great thanks for that, where did u hear about that?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

FORTHELION said:


> Great thanks for that, where did u hear about that?


It mentions such on his blog: http://www.nickkyme.com/. Of course im not sure _where_ he mentions it, but it certainly is in there, alongside some interesting information on the Sabbat Worlds Anthology, Firedrake, Grimblades and his Space Marine Battle novel.

However, back to the subject, I feverently hope the Cleansing of Olympia isn`t done by McNeil. It deserves a single novel!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm very much anticipating this one, I enjoyed _Tales of Heresy_ and hopefully will this one aswell. Its slightly more exciting given the fact that all of the short stories in _Age of Darkness_ will be set post-Isstvan V, pre-Siege of Terra, the span of time of which we know nothing about.

And in regards to Kyme's contribution:



> The short is tentatively titled ‘Forgotten Sons’ and features a lone Ultramarine and a Salamander on a sort of diplomatic mission that quickly turns to a battle for survival. I’ll leave the teasers at that.


Looks like thats all were gonna find out for now!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Just a small update on _Age of Darkness_.

We now have 4 Short Stories confirmed for it:

_Forgotten Sons_, by Nick Kyme. Featuring a lone Ultramarine and Salamander attempting to keep a world within the fold of the Imperium by negotiation, yet Horus has sent his own diplomat...
_Rules of Engagement_, by Graham McNeill. Featuring a Legion 'close to Graham's heart' (Ultramarines?) and involving some unusual happenings with a brand new story arc.
_Savage Weapons_, by Aaron Dembski-Bowden. Featuring the Dark Angels engaging the Night Lords.
_Liar's Due_, by James Swallow. Will not feature any Astartes at all, and is 'set on a remote Imperial colony at the height of the inter-legionary conflict.'

And the entire anthology will be just over 400 pages.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

_Rules of Engagement_

Could it possibly be Iron Warriors, referring to the way they conducted their Siegecraft, as in they were open to an enemies surrender until the last trench was dug when they would deliver a final offer for their opponents to surrender otherwise no quarter would be given?

As they fought more and more, and became increasingly bitter this tendency to offer clemency started to fade until no terms were offered- possibly a Siege of Olympia style story?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Maybe. I'd like to see how Jonson gave weapons to Perturabo, but I agree with Bobss, the Cleansing of Olympia deserves a full novel, or at least be part of one.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Brilliant cant wait for that have you got a link or some more info on where you read about the dark angels story child?
It would be much appreciated.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah so it is Tales of heresy II: electric boogaloo


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

If I remember correctly, Swallow will be doing something about the Blood Angels. I forgot who's blog I read where they mentioed their involvement, but I know that it isn't any of the previously mentioned


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Maybe. I'd like to see how Jonson gave weapons to Perturabo, but I agree with Bobss, the Cleansing of Olympia deserves a full novel, or at least be part of one.


Definitley, I'd like to see more about how their legion functions along with how they cooperated with other legions.



bobss said:


> It mentions such on his blog: http://www.nickkyme.com/. Of course im not sure _where_ he mentions it, but it certainly is in there, alongside some interesting information on the Sabbat Worlds Anthology, Firedrake, Grimblades and his Space Marine Battle novel.
> 
> However, back to the subject, I feverently hope the Cleansing of Olympia isn`t done by McNeil. It deserves a single novel!


I agree, nothing against McNeill, but he did make the Iron Warriors look like crap in _The Chapter's Due_. I much prefer a not so stereotypical take on the Iron Warriors.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

FORTHELION said:


> Brilliant cant wait for that have you got a link or some more info on where you read about the dark angels story child?
> It would be much appreciated.


http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2010/08/17/on-being-30/

That one sentence is all we have im afraid. 

@Baron: Yeah thats a fair point, it could well be about the Iron Warriors. The title even seems to fit as you pointed out, although to be fair it could be made to fit almost anything.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Just a small update on _Age of Darkness_.
> 
> We now have 3 Short Stories confirmed for it:
> 
> ...


Elation and irritation in equal quantities here. Although the synopsis of _Forgotton Sons_ seems a slight uninteresting, considering these two, rather bland Legions, it _will_ be set Post-Isstvan V, so will be _highly_ -in my opinion- intriguing as to how this ''alliance'' has formulated. Here's me hoping for some beautifully described flashbacks of the Dropsite-Massacre.

Also, Kyme's previous work on both the Salamanders and the Ultramarines Chapters has been impressive, dare I say the latter greater than McNeill's? But_ Fall of Damnos _will decide that.

The second and the third points are both ecstasy, in the fact that firstly, Graham's Legion will most likely be the Iron Warriors (Or... maybe the Emperor's Children?) both, Legion's I'm very fond of, and Hell, I constantly gibber on about the Cleansing of Olympia. AD-B's title just oozes pure slaughter; two strong, brutal Legion's hurled against one another. However, going on the construction/format of _Tales of Heresy_, I do not think it is possible for either author to write a balanced, yet enthralling story in ~60 pages. Seriously. I strongly feel that the Cleansing of Olympia deserves a novel, and frankly, so do the Night Lord's, despite the heavy-dosage of flash-backs in _Soul Hunter_.

Bobss...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I read some extra information about _Forgotten Sons_, can't remember when Kyme posted it but its accurate. It will be set on a world that is undecided between The Emperor and Horus, the Ultramarine and the Salamander are attempting to bring this world back into the fold through negotiation, but Horus has sent his own diplomat.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Graham McNeill said:


> Last week I finished a short story for the forthcoming Horus Heresy anthology, Age of Darkness. It’s called Rules of Engagement, and touches on a brand new story arc, as well detailing some unusual happenings involving a Legion close to my heart


From the sound of it im guessing its Iron Warriors, though it if is starting a new story arc then perhaps the Cleansing of Olympia will get a full novel, and this short story may be about the Hrud cleansings.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> From the sound of it im guessing its Iron Warriors, though it if is starting a new story arc then perhaps the Cleansing of Olympia will get a full novel, and this short story may be about the Hrud cleansings.


As I said before in another thread, I really don't think Graham McNeill has the Iron Warriors "close to his heart." It definitly sounds something Ultramarinish. The Ultramarines are the ones who like using combat doctrines and rules in terms of the ways they do battle.


----------



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

ADB's story is gonna be called Savage Weapons.



> QUOTE (romolo @ Apr 1 2010, 03:54 AM)
> Mister ADB, is "Savage Weapons", the story in the next Horus Heresy Anthology, about Space Marines, if so which legion?
> 
> Yeah, it is. But I'm not telling who it's about yet.
> ...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The list has been slightly updated again:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Just a small update on _Age of Darkness_.
> 
> We now have 4 Short Stories confirmed for it:
> 
> ...


Looking good so far! Graham Mcneill's is still puzzling me though.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> I agree, nothing against McNeill, but he did make the Iron Warriors look like crap in _The Chapter's Due_. I much prefer a not so stereotypical take on the Iron Warriors.


I also didn't like the portrayal of them in Chapter's Due, but I stopped thinking about Honsou and his group as Iron Warriors after the third Ultramarines novel, as once he went to Huron's planet and picked up a whole bunch of random elements and mercenaries, they ceased being the Iron Warriors legion that I started playing back in 2nd edition and became a marketing tool for GW's current version of the CSM codex.

That is why I actually would prefer a stereotypical take on the Iron Warriors, as I want them to be the cold, calculating bastards that excel in siege warfare as is described in the legion fluff and in Storm of Iron.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I think ck is right, I don't think this McNeil story will be about the Iron Warriors. My heretical opinion is that its about the Imperial Fists. I think he chose Honsou personally to be the only cool "Iron Warrior" throughout Honsou's stories because he was an Imperial Fist at heart. The only cool depiction of the Iron Warriors I thought was in *Storm of Iron*. Then you have that ancient dreadnought charging the ruins of Honsou's fortress in the next book like some crazy World Eater as though every Iron Warrior aspect of him was not there.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

And yet Berossus used siege warfare. He just mixed it with a frenzied assault, quite well ill add. Honsou was just better then him. In truth McNeill's Imperial Fists aren't good, they were bland in Storm of Iron and could have been any random chapter. Ultramarines and Iron Warriors are McNeill's best work, but he'll have to work on his Imperial Fists before they can be considered good.

I think its about the Iron Warriors. Nobody has written them yet and they are due some Heresy attention. The Iron Warriors, Night Lords, World Eaters, Iron Hands, Blood Angels, Salamanders and Raven Guard need their own heresy novels. And the only confirmed of those to definitely be getting one are the Blood Angels.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I think its about the Iron Warriors. Nobody has written them yet and they are due some Heresy attention. The Iron Warriors, Night Lords, World Eaters, Iron Hands, Blood Angels, Salamanders and Raven Guard need their own heresy novels. And the only confirmed of those to definitely be getting one are the Blood Angels.


Oh man, I'm probably going to die if they sum an entire legion into one short story again. That short story _De'shea_ was such a cock tease. Thats an entire legion they just summed up into one short story. :headbutt:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

And now we have a more complete list of stories. Rob Sanders' story sounds very good. Iron Within!, Iron Without!. And finally some Heresy-era Salamanders and Raven Guard, this will definitely be an interesting collection.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

You beat me to that _LotN_, was just about to post it. 

Great to see the Sons of Horus feature. The Thousand Sons' _Rebirth_ also sounds interesting.

And finally Iron Warriors! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My real curiosity is who is writing _The Face of Treachery_, no author thus far has expressed an interest in the Raven Guard beyond the other legions. It might be a new writer.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Also to fill in the gaps we know:



Graham Mcneill is the author of _Rules of Engagement._


The Legion featuring alongside the Salamanders in Nick Kyme's _Forgotten Sons_ is the Ultramarines.


The Legion featuring in Rob Sanders' _The Iron Within_ is almost certainly the Iron Warriors.


The Legion featuring alongside the Dark Angels in AD-B's _Savage Weapons_ is the Night Lords. 

Also on a side note, I wonder which Legion features alongside the Thousand Sons in _Rebirth_?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Where's this swathe of new information from? Anyone care to provide a link?

Edit - Just saw the picture. Silly me!

If I remember correctly, Herr Abnett's is about Horus Aximand. I'm almost certain, in fact. It'll be great to see more on Little Horus, he's a brilliant character, and the only remaining Son of Horus which I want to read about. 

Gav Thorpe, for the Raven Guard, perhaps?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

dark angel said:


> If I remember correctly, Herr Abnett's is about Horus Aximand. I'm almost certain, in fact. It'll be great to see more on Little Horus, he's a brilliant character, and the only remaining Son of Horus which I want to read about.
> 
> Gav Thorpe, for the Raven Guard, perhaps?


Hmm more about the littlest Son of Horus?, that sounds good to me.

Dunno, personally i'd prefer he take the helm of the Dark Angels trilogy, and fix it with a grand finale.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

dark angel said:


> If I remember correctly, Herr Abnett's is about Horus Aximand. I'm almost certain, in fact.


Do you remember where you heard that?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Christian Dunn told me on the Shoutbox, on Black Library Bolthole. It was during a discussion of Luc Sedirae, that it came up, I think. 

Not sure if he was just pulling my leg, though. But it seems fair enough to reintroduce him, to be honest!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome, Iron Warriors. At least something on them instead of two full years.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

You guys said the Ultramarines shortstory _Rules of Engagement_ would feature a new storyline, couldnt that possibly be the Calth invasion which kinda took its beginning in _Battle for the Abyss_ (and you guys dont have to remind me how much you hate that book) and continued in _Garro: Oath of Moment_?

_Liars Due_ I have no idea,, maybe something about Blood Angels since thats James Swallows area. _The Last_ the same. The one about the TS looks interesting. Perhaps how they are found at the planet of sorcerers and brought into Horus Traitor Legions? Or after the Rubric is done?


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

OK am I going crazy... but I swear I herd that James Swallow was story called the 'Return of Loken'. On Dan Abnetts video blog. I thought that was going to be part of this book.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

That sounds like the worst title ever. I was hoping and assuming Abnett himself would bring Loken back in


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

raider1987 said:


> OK am I going crazy... but I swear I herd that James Swallow was story called the 'Return of Loken'.


Yeah you've lost it mate, absolutley loopy this one folks. :wacko::laugh:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Excusive-Age-of-Darkness-Extract-God-King-Tour-Dates.html

An exclusive extract from _Iron Within_ (included in the _Age of Darkness_ compilation) has gone up on the BL blog. It sounds good.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Excusive-Age-of-Darkness-Extract-God-King-Tour-Dates.html
> 
> An exclusive extract from _Iron Within_ (included in the _Age of Darkness_ compilation) has gone up on the BL blog. It sounds good.


That is quite possibly the shortest extract ive ever read for a short story... and yet its AWESOME!. This will likely be my favourite short story ever if the rest is anything like that.

The Heresy's battles are hellish, but that is the best description of one ive ever read.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Now that looks awesome, can't wait for it.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Wonderful description! I am surprised. I'm really looking forward to this short story. It seems as though its a civil war. I'm not sure if they are fighting Horus' armies or other warsmiths though.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Wonderful description! I am surprised. I'm really looking forward to this short story. It seems as though its a civil war. I'm not sure if they are fighting Horus' armies or other warsmiths though.


Well from the description it gives i'd say its about loyalist Warsmiths and their Grand Companies fighting against the traitor Warsmiths and their Grand Companies.

Its surprising because I had always assumed that out of all the traitor legions, only two legions did not have to purge their ranks of loyalists. The Night Lords and Iron Warriors. The Night Lords had been betrayed and treated like criminals, plus they seemed to idolize their Primarch more than the other Legions, plus no source yet has even mentioned that any Night Lords disagreed with Konrad Curze.

And the Iron Warriors, all of their sources show that over the years they became bitter and discontent with their role as the go-to-guys for siege-works. The entire legion was being pushed beyond its limits, even for Astartes, and they relished every chance they got for killing. Plus it has not mentioned anywhere that any Iron Warriors remained loyalists, and hasn't mentioned any purges.

I may have missed a source somewhere but as far as ive read, both of these legions never purged their ranks, so I assume that no loyalists existed within said ranks. I doubt the Night Lords had any loyalists at all, but for the Iron Warriors its possible. I look forward to this story, to see what reason the loyalists have chosen to fight against their brethren, despite their bitterness and discontentment.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm guessing this purge would have occurred after the purging of Olympia. Because by this time it seems like the loyalist Warsmiths are fighting against the enemies of Horus/ Perturabo for joining Horus.

Or it could be that somehow the loyalists on Olympia knew of Horus' treachery before Perturabo. Perturabo thinking they are the traitors just whipes them off the face of existance. 

A curious thought too, I wonder if the Iron Warriors that are "loyal" are Olympians. After all Perturabo never trusted the Olympians. This would be the first legion in which the Primarch's world recruits, where the ones that are the loyalists (generally speaking of course).


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> OK am I going crazy... but I swear I herd that James Swallow was story called the 'Return of Loken'. On Dan Abnetts video blog. I thought that was going to be part of this book.


I think he was joking about it. Correct me of I'm wrong but wasn't that the same video where he has the phone conversation about the Emperor's actually name sounding too feminine?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Excusive-Age-of-Darkness-Extract.html

Another treat for us, this time an extract from Kyme's _Forgotten Sons_. Looks like it will at least in part feature Isstvan V.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

For any Salamander fans who've read this extract you may recognize one of the names given. The ancient Brother Gravius, guardian of Scoria. Looking forward to this story now and to seeing Gravius again, he is definitely a badass, surviving 10,000 years without being in a Dreadnought.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Don't know if this was brought up before but Dan Abnett's story is about the Mournival, as i just found out.


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

I love the extract of "Forfotten Sons". Sounds very promising. The Salamanders are slowly turning into one of my favourite chapters. 

And if Abnett's story is really about the Mournival I'm awaiting Age of Darkness even more impatiently.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> Don't know if this was brought up before but Dan Abnett's story is about the Mournival, as i just found out.


I just read that as well. Seems fairly likely that it's going to be centered around Aximand now, considering it is set post-Isstvan. Sounds very promising.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I just read that as well. Seems fairly likely that it's going to be centered around Aximand now, considering it is set post-Isstvan. Sounds very promising.


See, I told you so. :grin:

Heh, had to be said. Just hope I am right, now. Otherwise, I'd be looking like a dick. Well, more of a dick that I usually do.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Totally off beam here, but no Death Guard story?

Are we ever going to get a proper story about the DG? Mortarion has popped up a few times and the _Flight of the Eisentein_ wasn't really a DG story, although many of the characters were DG.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

dark angel said:


> See, I told you so. :grin:


Never doubted you for a minute. :laugh:



Count_the_Seven said:


> Totally off beam here, but no Death Guard story?
> 
> Are we ever going to get a proper story about the DG? Mortarion has popped up a few times and the _Flight of the Eisentein_ wasn't really a DG story, although many of the characters were DG.


Nope, doesn't look like they will feature in this one. However take heart, I'm sure they will at some point in the future. At least in a short story. I can't see their fall to Nurgle whilst stranded in the warp not being covered for example. And of course they were present at the Siege of Terra, so expect at least a bit of screentime then.


----------

